# ¡zasca! (dar un zasca)



## Merimer

Hola amigos
últimamente se ha puesto de moda decir "dar un zasca" (Y entonces le di un zasca) o simplemente "zasca", casi como interjección. El significado es parecido a "dar un corte a alguien" (to cut s/o short), pero tiene un sentido más onomatopéyico. En el diccionario lo traducen como bang!, crash!, pero no me convencen del todo. Incluso hay un hilo que propone "clapback", pero yo he buscado este término y no lo localizo.
¿Alguna otra propuesta?


----------



## ThOF77

Yo lo traduciría por "Owned!".


----------



## Merimer

Gracias ThOF77, a ver si me dan más sugerencias.


----------



## Merimer

Se me olvidó añadir que a veces se dice: "dar un zasca en toda la cara"


----------



## Masood

I was talking to a mate from Cuenca about this. I reached the conclusion it was something like _THWACK!_ or _SLAP!_
Good luck.


----------



## Merimer

And would you say "_THWACK on the face!"? _It does not sound good to me. Maybe "_SLAP in the face" _is a better choice.


----------



## Masood

Merimer said:


> And would you say "_THWACK on the face!"? _It does not sound good to me. Maybe "_SLAP in the face" _is a better choice.


Puedes decir THWACK! en si (on its own - how do you say that?), acompañado con la acción con la mano como si estuvieras a punto de abofetear a alguien.


----------



## Merimer

Usado de forma general, no se suele hacer un gesto, simplemente se dice, "le dio un zasca", "vaya zasca te han dado en toda la cara", cosas parecidas. Antes (y ahora también, solo que el zasca es muy actual) se decía "dar un corte", pero eso es más polite. En mi caso, está incluido en esta frase: "Eso es un zasca en toda la cara de la conciliación"


----------



## Masood

Merimer said:


> Usado de forma general, no se suele hacer un gesto, simplemente se dice, "le dio un zasca", "vaya zasca te han dado en toda la cara", cosas parecidas. Antes (y ahora también, solo que el zasca es muy actual) se decía "dar un corte", pero eso es más polite. En mi caso, está incluido en esta frase: "Eso es un zasca en toda la cara de la conciliación"


Dado el contexto, "slap in the face" me suena perfecto.
Deberías haber incluido la frase completa en tu post original.
Cheers


----------



## Merimer

Muchas gracias, Masod 
Creo que finalmente diré: "That is a slap in the face of reconciling family and professional life"


----------



## Masood

Merimer said:


> Muchas gracias, Masod
> Creo que finalmente diré: "That is a slap in the face *of *reconciling family and professional life"


En este caso, la preposición correcta es _for._


----------



## Merimer

"That is a slap in the face for reconciling family and professional life"


----------



## sound shift

Merimer said:


> "Eso es un zasca en toda la cara de la conciliación"


Es decir que es un golpe, algo que dificulta la conciliación, ¿no?


----------



## Merimer

Gracias sound shift. Es posible que sea así; no estoy segura si se trata de dificultar la conciliación o tal vez dar un paso atrás en el proceso a favor de conciliación familiar.


----------



## sound shift

Entonces, ¿en qué contexto se encuentra la frase "Esto es una zasca en toda la cara de la conciliación"? A falta de contexto resulta difícil sugerir lo que sea.


----------



## levmac

Merimer said:


> Hola amigos
> últimamente se ha puesto de moda decir "dar un zasca" (Y entonces le di un zasca) o simplemente "zasca", casi como interjección. El significado es parecido a "dar un corte a alguien" (to cut s/o short), pero tiene un sentido más onomatopéyico. En el diccionario lo traducen como bang!, crash!, pero no me convencen del todo. Incluso hay un hilo que propone "clapback", pero yo he buscado este término y no lo localizo.
> ¿Alguna otra propuesta?



Asocio la frase en castellano con Big Bang Theory, en la que Sheldon dice BAZINGA. Otras opciones de series americanas:

- [You got] Owned!
- Burn! (después de un insultado)
- You got sassed (sassy tiene una connotación de caradura)


----------



## Merimer

Se trata de un texto con mucho slang y elipsis en el que hay que intuir lo que se pretende decir. Aquí en concreto habla de la apertura de la legislatura en España tras las elecciones de diciembre de 2015 y de la presencia en el hemiciclo del hijo/bebé de una parlamentaria, que lo amamantó en el escaño.  Esto suscitó una gran controversia (la exhibición de un bebé en público, el oportunismo de sacarlo, el posible postureo de la diputada) que puede seguirse aquí: Polémica por la diputada que amamantó a su bebé en el escaño
La cuestión es que ella podría haber utilizado la guardería del Congreso, pero optó por exhibir a su hijo quizá para denunciar la dificultad de conciliar trabajo y vida personal, especialmente para una mujer.  En tal caso el zasca sería como un jarro de agua fría: ¿es que no ven lo difícil que es conciliar mi trabajo y mi vida?


----------



## Merimer

Gracias, Levmac.
Hay un blog sobre The big bang theory donde desarrolla el sentido de Bazinga!
¿Qué significa BAZINGA?
Está más relacionado con ¡Zas!, que no es lo mismo que ¡Zasca!


----------



## Merimer

Merimer said:


> "That is a slap in the face for reconciling family and professional life"



Vuelvo a leer el texto y creo que la preposición correcta es "to":
"That is a slap in the face *to* reconciling family and professional life"


----------



## Masood

Merimer said:


> Vuelvo a leer el texto y creo que la preposición correcta es "to":
> "That is a slap in the face *to* reconciling family and professional life"


Creo que los dos valen.
A ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## dimelo2

I actually think that "for", "to" and "of" are all valid options here.


----------



## kuleshov

In English a "zasca" is *a roast*. In the US they use "*a comedy roast*"


----------



## sound shift

ThOF77 said:


> Yo lo traduciría por "Owned!".


Este término está en uso entre jóvenes estadounidenses. Aquí en Inglaterra, muchas personas no lo entenderían.


kuleshov said:


> In English a "zasca" is *a roast*.


I presume you mean in American English. I've never heard of that in British English.


----------



## kuleshov

sound shift said:


> I presume you mean in American English. I've never heard of that in British English.



Exactly, I've only heard the expression in American English. I have no idea what a British person would call it.


----------



## kaoruca

Is it the same as "You've been roasted/ burnt"?


----------



## Quirce

The two usual translations in Spain are those from tv series Family Guy ("right in the kisser!") and BBT ("Bazinga!"), both dubbed into Spanish as "zas, en toda la boca".


----------



## jilar

Antes decíamos corte, sin más. Sí, desde hace unos años es habitual el uso de zasca.

No es más que una réplica cortante (de ahí corte) o podríamos definirlo como bofetada verbal (de ahí zasca, partiendo del onomatopeya zas).

Sucede cuando alguien dice o hace algo y otra persona le responde haciéndole ver su error o contradicción.

Por ejemplo, alguien se burla de la RAE y estos le contestan aclarando el asunto, y poniendo a esa persona en evidencia.
El tremendo ´zasca´ de la RAE a un tuitero


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> Antes decíamos corte, sin más. Sí, desde hace unos años es habitual el uso de zasca.
> 
> No es más que una réplica cortante (de ahí corte) o podríamos definirlo como bofetada verbal (de ahí zasca, partiendo del onomatopeya zas).
> 
> Sucede cuando alguien dice o hace algo y otra persona le responde haciéndole ver su error o contradicción.
> 
> Por ejemplo, alguien se burla de la RAE y estos le contestan aclarando el asunto, y poniendo a esa persona en evidencia.
> El tremendo ´zasca´ de la RAE a un tuitero


 Se ha puesto muy de moda por aquí  ultimamente en el sentido que dice jilar
A sharp/harsh reply


----------



## sound shift

jilar said:


> Por ejemplo, alguien se burla de la RAE y estos le contestan aclarando el asunto, y poniendo a esa persona en evidencia.
> El tremendo ´zasca´ de la RAE a un tuitero


Entonces, "a sharp rejoinder", quizás.


----------



## Obnubilado

Merimer said:


> Vuelvo a leer el texto y creo que la preposición correcta es "to":
> "That is a slap in the face *to* reconciling family and professional life"



Es una frase un poco torpe en inglés. "a slap in the face" es normalmente para personas. Yo diría.....
o
"that is a slap in the face for those who want to reconcile family and professional life" - Queda mejor para personas....
o
"that is a backward step for the cause of reconciling family and professional life."

Esas frases - "burned", "owned" a lo mejor funcionan en otro contexto, pero aquí no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Stephen Scott

Entonces: to slap *somebody* down!


----------



## Ferrol

sound shift said:


> Entonces, "a sharp rejoinder", quizás.


Sí
Otra expresión para expresar dar un zasca , que podria valer en algunis contextos : hit/lash out at


----------

